# Port Glasgow Air Raid Shelter [Jan 18]



## elhomer12 (Jan 28, 2018)

I always forget to post things on here, but thought I might as well put my latest report up 

This Air Raid Shelter in Port Glasgow was built for the workers of the nearby Gourock Ropeworks, and was the largest privately owned shelter within the UK at the time. It is believed to have been built before the outbreak of WWII by a group of Polish workers... apparently taking them 6 months to complete.

The Shelter has remained in pretty good condition overall... it seems to be flooded more often than not but that wasn't a problem for me as I'd brought my wad0rz. The biggest problem for me was access, which wasn't as straightforward as I'd hoped, and the fact it was absolutely pissing down did not help.












Original WWII shitters





The Ventilation system - Powered by a Blackstone Single Cyl Diesel Engine 










Down we go...



































Stairs up to one of the other entrances



































Shovelz





...and finally back out through the blast door.

Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 29, 2018)

That's a nice set of interesting photos but what a lot of flooding. I'm thinking maybe someone could slip a pump down there and it wouldn't take long to drain.


----------



## krela (Jan 29, 2018)

I like that a lot, thank you for remembering to post it.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 29, 2018)

Thats an interesting shelter with quite a lot left!
I noticed the datum in there, looks like its possibly being monitored for movement?


----------



## killie_steve (Jan 29, 2018)

That looks like an interesting place mate, never knew there was air raid shelters around there.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 29, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> I noticed the datum in there, looks like its possibly being monitored for movement?



A very well known installation, sadly now under threat from a rising water table. Examination of the roof over the pillars at the datum point A10 indicates there has been movement, and the place was far drier in the '70's.


----------

